# Power rangers qualification with braided #32 rubber bands



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to encourage more folks to try for the Power Rangers qualification. Trust me ... it is not THAT hard to do. I just shot a qualifying score with braided #32 rubber bands. Go down the Competitions forum and check it out!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is a hell of a slingshot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is a King Cat by Jack Koehler. It is a "star ship" design: it has the forks extended in front of the handle and it has a wrist brace. Because of physical limitations, I have problems drawing full butterfly. With this arrangement, I get and extended draw more easily.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I just saw this Charles.

I used such heavy bands last week that my HDPE frame flexed a little and I shot threw 3.5 glossy magazines with a 1/2" steel. They weren't National Geographic thick, but I was still impressed.

I should have tried for this with that setup. Was 2x tbg 1&1/4th x 3/4th.

I might not have made it but would have gotten some experience.

I think Joerg's design with the bands that retract into handle so you start stretching them right away is pretty cool.


----------

